# Two Jackson CS 8 strings



## leonardo7 (Jul 24, 2012)

These might pop up for sale somewhere soon Ive been told.

Trans Lime Gold is 27" and has alder body

Warrior is 25.5"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 24, 2012)

They should have done a matching headstock on the second one.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 24, 2012)

I call FAIL on both. 25.5" scale on an 8 sucks. Plus you know that thing will neck dive.
The yellow looks crappy due to the off color headstock. I'm not sure what's up with only a 2 bolt neck on an 8 either so i'm leavin that out. The ideas are good they just look poorly thought out and executed. Jackson's CS is capable of WAY better than this.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Weird, these are real (they almost look rendered)? Where did you find them? I'm not a fan of the color choices tbh.

Edit: whats up with that neck joint? Set neck, bolt on fusion?


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 24, 2012)

This is why the Jackson CS needs to shut this stupid shit down and go back to making CUSTOMER custom orders not these rejects designed by dealers or by the luthiers themselves...

As you can tell I'm getting a bit testy


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 24, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> This is why the Jackson CS needs to shut this stupid shit down and go back to making CUSTOMER custom orders not these rejects designed by dealers or by the luthiers themselves...
> 
> As you can tell I'm getting a bit testy


 

I can see why. I loved Jackson back in the 90's. I owned several and loved them. Then they went to shit and haven't properly flushed yet. Plain and simple. lol


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## djpharoah (Jul 24, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> I can see why. I loved Jackson back in the 90's. I owned several and loved them. Then they went to shit and haven't properly flushed yet. Plain and simple. lol



Nope. Not what I meant. These will be awesomely made guitars in terms of quality and build but fuck.. who buys these


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 24, 2012)

Uhm... $5,000??? You could do a build from any of the luthiers we all talk about and love and come in well under that. Hell you can get a Daemoness custom for under $4,000. I still have a quote from Dylan in my email when I was considering one that came in at $3,700 shipped...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 24, 2012)

Somebody stop them, the Jackson 8-string attempts keep getting uglier and uglier..


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 24, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Nope. Not what I meant. These will be awesomely made guitars in terms of quality and build but fuck.. who buys these


 
That's true. Their CS and Production guitars are well made now. I was referring to that period when they weren't. But apparently the CS guys have been painting and staining without masks on for a little to long. lol


----------



## Necris (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing short of a one or two pound weight in the electronics cavity of the warrior is going to keep that thing from neck diving.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the Broderick body shape but that stain color ,underwhelming top and non matching headstock make this super fugly. How is that neck bolted on with just 2 bolts?


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 24, 2012)

Do not want.


----------



## MFB (Jul 24, 2012)

Is it just me or does the SLS headstock on the Warrior looked over-sized? Something about it is off.


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Jul 24, 2012)

Even though they should be playable and enjoyable, the colors are shit...
And I don't undersatnd how you can keep a neck with only two screws? Is it "semi-glued" or something?
The headstock seems exactly the same except for the color on both. this should explain why it seems too big on one of them, since it is 25,5" and the other 27"...
WTF? You pay 5000$+ and you don't even get a resized headstock???


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 24, 2012)

^ The $5k+ price is MSRP it'll probably be closer to $3.5-3.9 street.


----------



## Rook (Jul 24, 2012)

FFS Jackson, stop making retarded guitars and release something people might ACTUALLY WANT.

They were so close with that grey 8 Leonardo7 bought, can we have less shit please!!!!!!!!


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Jul 24, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> ^ The $5k+ price is MSRP it'll probably be closer to $3.5-3.9 street.



However less expensive, at this price I would still expect a resizing of the headstock...


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 24, 2012)

that warrior looks bitch'n !


----------



## Philligan (Jul 24, 2012)

Those headstocks. 

EDIT: The Warrior has the exact purple I want, though.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 24, 2012)

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial] "the warrior is a beauty. The nut is 1 15/16&#8221; wide on that one. It is really comfortable to play. Pablo wanted to have the Warrior be more compact and play like a 6 string. It is bad ass. The 27&#8221; Scale with the two bolts has an extended truss rod through the body for the extra support needed. It also provides extra resonance. It is rock solid. The nut width is 2 3/16&#8221;."

Edit: apparently he was wrong. Hes now telling me that it has 4 bolts and the other two are located under the neck pickup
[/FONT]


----------



## StevenC (Jul 24, 2012)

Honestly if the Warrior didn't have EMGs and had a longer scale, I would totally want that. In fact I sort of want it for playing in A standard with a high G. Also, purple bevels are enough to make me want it just to have.


----------



## Rap Hat (Jul 24, 2012)

I could deal with the non-matching headstock. I could even deal with 2-bolts (well, until it falls apart !).

But I can't deal with a straight-line ferrule setup. In my experience it makes intonating at anything below F# very hard. Hell, even Agile was able to stagger the holes using Hipshot bridges! I know this is pretty common among 8-string builders, but after seeing how much the staggered holes helps I'm just baffled.

E: Then again, I heard that Hipshot updated their bridge design to make it longer. I still can't really tell which is which at a glance and am not sure if my Hipshot is the old or new style, so maybe my complaints are all for naught.


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 24, 2012)

People need to calm down. Jackson's custom shop makes a lot of 1-off oddities for shows, just because they can.

Have you seen some of the shit that ESP's CS makes? Most of it is totally pointless and 10 times uglier.


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I, for one, love these 

I'm not even a Jackson fan by any means either (says the man with a charvel headstock as an avatar)


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jul 24, 2012)

Love that metallic purple, same finish on my 98 KE2.
Even though the warrior specs says it has a larger body it still looks too small. Anyone remember the warhawk warrior with reverse headstock?
It also had an enlarged body, but the proportions looked much better. Maybe the 8 head is what makes the body look so out of place.
Couldn't find a pic of the full guitar.






The other Jackson is so hideous 
Looks like they put a mismatched neck and body together to get it done asap.


----------



## RideFour15 (Jul 24, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> People need to calm down. Jackson's custom shop makes a lot of 1-off oddities for shows, just because they can.
> 
> Have you seen some of the shit that ESP's CS makes? Most of it is totally pointless and 10 times uglier.



Good point, although I think ESP's are intentionally wayyyy over the top, while Jackson tries to pass theirs off as serious.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 24, 2012)

Warrior looks great to me. If I wanted an 8 I would be trying to buy it.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 24, 2012)

They look pretty slick.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 24, 2012)

Meh. I wouldn't buy either of these. But the fact that Jackson is even thinking about 8s? Priceless!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 24, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> This is why the Jackson CS needs to shut this stupid shit down and go back to making CUSTOMER custom orders not these rejects designed by dealers or by the luthiers themselves...
> 
> As you can tell I'm getting a bit testy



They hired rico to structure workflow


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 24, 2012)

*mod edit: complain about rep again and you'll be taking a nap. You've been here long enough to have read the site rules by now*


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 25, 2012)

Dat purple Warrior 

I don't even care about the scale length, hell....I would just tune that as a 7 with an extra high string if I needed. That color is beyond sexy


----------



## Valennic (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of them, but I dig the concept. I just wish there was a matching headstock on the bottom one, that'd be awesome as hell.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 25, 2012)

Make an 8 string warrior

Too cool for actual 8 string players


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 25, 2012)

The warrior doesn't look too bad, that purple color is pretty damn sexy, although I agree with other folks about that headstock looking way too big. How neck-heavy is that one?

The other guitar just looks really bad, those two different shades of yellow on the body and headstock just don't match.


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 25, 2012)

The Warrior looks a little odd with the short scale neck but overall not that bad.

The other looks like a train wreck. The top isn't anything special with a really odd choice of color, off-yellow. The headstock doesn't match and it looks stubby thanks to the short scale neck. IMO, not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't mind short scales on 8-strings. Heck, my Sherman works fine at 25,5". I do mind "peculiar" colour choices and recurring repair costs from neck breakage. When I look at Alain's grey Jackson, now we're talking!


----------



## jbard (Jul 25, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> People need to calm down. Jackson's custom shop makes a lot of 1-off oddities for shows, just because they can.
> 
> Have you seen some of the shit that ESP's CS makes? Most of it is totally pointless and 10 times uglier.


 
A lot of the insane CSs from ESP are actually used by Japanese artists... ESP Japan also tries to build on a reputation of being skilled enough to build anything you can dream of, which is a big reason for the ESP technical house, etc.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 25, 2012)

That yellow stain looks like baby poo 

Who thought that would be a good colour


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 25, 2012)

I have GAS for that warrior. Seriously. Especially since it's 25.5"


----------



## petervindel (Jul 25, 2012)

It looks like something Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles would use to kill Shredder... 
25,5" is just a massive fail. Imo everything under 28" on an 8-string is not serious.


----------



## cronux (Jul 25, 2012)

this is me looking at the new jackson 8 strings 

http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af195/BBrulz82/seinfeld/jerryimout.gif


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 25, 2012)

petervindel said:


> 25,5" is just a massive fail. Imo everything under 28" on an 8-string is not serious.



That is why you fail.


----------



## Andrew11 (Jul 25, 2012)

I love my Jackson 6 string more than any other guitar I have ever touched, but have not impressed me with there 7's or 8's. Just give me a regular 7 string USA SL2H. PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 25, 2012)

C'mon Jackson make a fixed-bridge Broderick 7-string already, that is the best body shape you have come up with in years.

Or an 8-string 30" Kelly, who cares if the headstock is constantly dropping to the floor 

ninja-edit: the headstock on the Warrior is definitely bigger than on the yellow one, look at the difference between where the tuners are placed.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 25, 2012)

Necris said:


> Nothing short of a one or two pound weight in the electronics cavity of the warrior is going to keep that thing from neck diving.



Warriors actually hang like superstrats. Look how far the strap button is on the upper horn. Balance is probably decent.


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 25, 2012)

If the warrior had a different head stock, I would be all over it. I just pray to god Jackson doesn't use these head stocks on any production 8 they might be planning.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 25, 2012)

I actually really like that headstock design, it just looks out of whack on the Warrior.


----------



## cronux (Jul 26, 2012)

+







=

http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/gif-2-thumbs-up.gif?w=312


with a longer scale and a TOM brige (but a hipshot would also do the job) 

but i'll keep dreaming on


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the neck is partially set in, then just bolted with the 2. Any way, I dislike them, personally.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't mind the body of the Warrior, I think it looks great even in 8 string form and that purple finish looks hot.  That being said, the headstocks on BOTH guitars are too large IMO.  Wouldn't buy either guitar, but then again I'm not part of the intended audience they are likely marketing these two guitars towards!


----------



## Nag (Jul 26, 2012)

apart that the scale length is too short and it has too many strings  ...

I'd totally get dat Warrior cause it's PURRRRRRRRPLE


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 26, 2012)

To Jackson/FMIC,

Stop building these guitars and work on bringing your CS lead times down to a respectable time frame instead of putting out these one offs that sit on a dealers website or eBay for months before they eventually sell.

Hell if the CS lead time was less than what it was now (18-24mo) I'd have placed atleast another 2 orders but I haven't.

-Mesh 

PS: I'm partially joking but I'm also a bit serious.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 26, 2012)

it's on EBAY NOW.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 26, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> To Jackson/FMIC,
> 
> Stop building these guitars and work on bringing your CS lead times down to a respectable time frame instead of putting out these one offs that sit on a dealers website or eBay for months before they eventually sell.
> 
> ...


 


I won't even consider ordering a custom from them until the wait time gets down to a year or less. In fact I probably would have already ordered one if that were the case, but 2 years is just not acceptable.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 26, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I won't even consider ordering a custom from them until the wait time gets down to a year or less. In fact I probably would have already ordered one if that were the case, but 2 years is just not acceptable.



I don't think it's EVER been less than a year. I know when I was going to order a RR-1 in 1989 it was 14-18 months, and my Soloist took 18 months, too.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 26, 2012)

and I don't think I've ever wanted to order one as a result 

I always think about it, then realize that 2 years from now I'll want something different. 

I would actually pay an extra fee to get a bulb-ish wait time (one of his recent ones was 2-3 months, screw that guy).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 26, 2012)

Or you could order from a luthier that you talk to easily just on facebook.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2012)

The warrior would neck-dive like a bitch, but it looks gorgeous. Not enough non-strat 8 strings out there.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 26, 2012)

First off, wouldnt 25.5 be waaay too short for 8? Second, the bolt on looks like a set neck with bolts for holding it better. Third, wtf?! i thought that the custom shop did CUSTOM guitars for people, not "dream up something that looks like shit and make it"

Although im digging the purple for sure


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 26, 2012)

6-string warriors don't neck-dive at all (in fact they balance better than superstrats), the 8 could be alright.


----------



## cronux (Jul 27, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Not enough non-strat 8 strings out there.



^

this


----------



## Alekke (Jul 27, 2012)

I really like the yellow model! But not the finish. Something like this would be more like it 



















27" could be more towards 28" but its OK


----------



## Alekke (Jul 27, 2012)

cronux said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...




something like this? 






Jackson Custom Shop 2011 NAMM Soloist 8 String Blk Copperhead Guitar

Jackson USA Custom Shop Soloist 8 String Gun Metal Grey Guitar


----------



## Philligan (Jul 27, 2012)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> First off, wouldnt 25.5 be waaay too short for 8?



Not for some. Especially if you wanna tune up.



ImBCRichBitch said:


> Third, wtf?! i thought that the custom shop did CUSTOM guitars for people, not "dream up something that looks like shit and make it"



Fender does that a lot, too. They'll let their master luthiers make guitars they think would be cool now and then. I remember a video of a Fender guy who made a killer blue Esquire.

Jackson's stuff seems a lot more hit or miss. I think that's mostly because their master luthiers aren't part of the demographic that's really embraced 8 strings, especially within metal. Seems to me like some old school dudes trying to make what they think the kids will like. 



Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> I think the neck is partially set in, then just bolted with the 2. Any way, I dislike them, personally.





ImBCRichBitch said:


> Second, the bolt on looks like a set neck with bolts for holding it better.



According to Jackson, there are two bolts on the back, and another two under the neck pickup. That let them move the whole heel back a bit and give it better upper fret access. Actually pretty cool.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's Mr. Purple! Jackson USA Custom Shop WR1 Warrior 8 String Guitar | eBay


And the green yellow thing is here also : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jackson-USA...r-/251117089018?pt=Guitar&hash=item3a77beb0fa

I agree with Alekke, That natural finish looks sooo much better than that weird lime yellow color and fluorescent yellow mix


----------



## Philligan (Jul 31, 2012)

It almost looks like they could have gotten away with 707s on that Warrior.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 31, 2012)

Seen the second one on Ebay


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 31, 2012)

Philligan said:


> It almost looks like they could have gotten away with 707s on that Warrior.



This is the problem for me with that Warrior, the less than 2" nut is just too close of string spacing for me. My grey Jackson 8 has the similar nut width and its just too damn tight on the lower frets. Fun to play but just too close. Pablo should have gone with a slightly wider nut for the Warrior. And that Broderick 8 would probably already be in my hands if it had passives and especially not that baby poo color. But they are ridiculously well built guitars no doubt.


----------



## Rook (Jul 31, 2012)

But they all have the same-spaced hipshot bridge, I'm sure down by the pickups it can't be that different to every other hipshot 8 in existence...?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> But they all have the same-spaced hipshot bridge, I'm sure down by the pickups it can't be that different to every other hipshot 8 in existence...?



It still feels slightly different but yes your right in that for the most part it feels OK enough in the higher frets not to be an issue but since its an 8 string, id hope whoever buys it would be using it to riff on the low strings which mostly means on the first 5 frets for the most part at least. Its really tight on the first few frets and that's with 9-54 and a 64. I can't imagine 10-46 +58 and 80 which is how I like my 8 strings.


----------



## littledoc (Aug 1, 2012)

Alekke said:


> I really like the yellow model! But not the finish. Something like this would be more like it



I love this guitar. Well... the front, anyway. That giant square bolt joint is an epic fail. If they can't do a neck-through a la Carvin, they need to do a contoured bolt joint a la Ibanez. 

And I actually dig the look of the purple CS Warrior, but it seems like it would have some seriously awful neck dive... not to mention that it's all kinds of overpriced.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 1, 2012)

Alekke said:


>


----------



## DropSplash (Aug 1, 2012)

That natural is so awesome.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll be honest... I didn't even know Jackson made 8 stringers :/


----------

